# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Start the most easiest and lucrative online business in South Africa

## Datatech

*Do want to start your own lead vending business?*

Call Centres and many businesses across South Africa rely on sales staff to sell their products or services either via direct marketing or telesales.
There are 100's of call centre's across the country that sell their products or services via the phone and depend on lead suppliers to supply them with potential clients....or leads to present their product or service to.
The Call Centre business is a thriving business and is here to stay and therefore the lead vending business will never become saturated.

*Offer*

We will offer you 3 Million Leads to start your business.

Data will consist of 4 different categories, Viz,
Consumer LeadsBusiness LeadsGovernment EmployeesEmail Leads (Ideal for Email Marketing Campaigns)

Your typical lead will consist of, Title, Name, Surname, ID Number, Landline Number, Cell Number, Email Address, Salary Bracket, Company, Position, LSM Status.

Most call centres purchase data in batches of 10 000 / 50 000 / 100 000 and will pay anything from 5c per lead to 40c per lead.The great thing about this business, you can target different industries and sell the same leads to 10 or more different companies, so your earning potential is huge.

Earning Potential Assuming 5c per lead.
1 Client : 3 Million Leads - R150 000 Clean Profit5 Clients: 3 Million Leads - R750 000 Clean Profit10 Clients 3. Million Leads- R1.5 Million Clean Profit

Earning Potential Assuming 10c per lead
1 Client: 3 Million Leads - R300 000 Clean Profit5 Clients: 3 Million Leads - R1.5 Million Clean Profit10 Clients: 3 Million Leads- R3 Million Clean Profit

If you selling leads in smaller batches, eg 10 000 or 50 000...you could charge up to 40c per lead.Eg 10 000 Leads will cost R4000.

You could trade as a sole proprietor or could register your business name as a private company with swiftreg.

Total Cost for 3 Million Leads- R20 000...This is all you need to run a successful lead vending business.

No Paperwork

No Registration

Just buy the leads and start operating immediately. I am closing shop and immigrating to New Zealand,,,See intro in Meet and Greet.

----------


## adrianh

wha ha ha ha .... good one !

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Are you leading us on?

----------


## Datatech

What's wrong...sounds too good to be true?

----------


## Datatech

This is serious stuff...go to my website and click on services...look at the last service towards the bottom of the page. Come back to me....I'll explain to you in detail how easy it really is. http://data-tech.webs.com

----------


## pmbguy

Sounds too good to be true because it is too good to be true

----------


## adrianh

So Datatech, how much are you making, I don't think a hell of a lot if you are still based in Parow!

----------


## Dave A

Wow - you're selling 3 million leads for the bargain basement price of only R20k when you can easily sell them for so much more. That seems ridiculously below your claimed market value.

I'm just blown away  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So how many suckers investors have you managed to snare so far?
And do you think New Zealand is going to be far enough away?

----------


## Datatech

If you are serious, we can sit down, will show you financials, invoices etc etc

----------


## Datatech

Hi Dave...if you are serious, I can show you statements, Invoices ETC. I am serious about the offer. No time for jokers!

----------


## Datatech

Surprised you find this so hard to believe. If you are serious about starting a lead vending business, I'll will be happy you share business bank statements, Invoices, Clientele, References, ETC.

----------


## Datatech

Will also provide you with my existing client list, which will generate an ongoing monthly income. You could continue to service these clients. We have small call centres as well as huge companies on board that buy data on a regular basis. Can substantiate all of this.

----------


## tec0

You made a couple of mistakes here... I am not going to point them out because the last thing I want to do is to make you better at what you do. The reality is we are smelling what you selling and it smells like crap. 

Request to Admin to close this thread... I think the grounds are self explanatory.

----------

